# Bitverarbeitung SPS und OP7 über WinCC Flexible



## Danny (3 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab da ne Frage bezüglich der Bitverarbeitung in WinCC. Ich hab eine Aufgabe, indem ich auf dem OP eine Fehlermeldung anzeigen soll, wenn z.B. ein Schütz auslöst. Ich hab meine Grundbilder schon erstellt. Sollte jetzt ein Schütz Auslösen, sollte das entsprechende Bild angezeigt werden. Ich hab sogenannte Störungsmerker in meinem SPS Programm gesetzt, die im Falle des Auslösen, dann den Wert ändern (in dem Fall von 0 auf 1). Diese hab ich dann über WinCC als Variable deklariert (natürlich mit den selben Adressen) Jetzt kann ich doch her gehen und über Eigenschaften der Variable den Startwert festlegen und als Aktion bei Wertveränderung des entsprechende Bild aufrufen wenn sich der Wert dieses Merker ändert oder?

Ich glaub das Funktioniert bei mir nicht so ganz. Weis da jemand einen Grund?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Februar 2007)

Hallo Danny,

OP7 (Protool), WinCC Flexible und WinCC sind drei getrennte Welten. Um was geht es nun wirklich?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (3 Februar 2007)

du gehst da falsch vor.
1. definiere eine variable störmeldung.
2. füge in das bild 'vorlage' ein meldefenster ein
3. definiere eine störmeldung. diese muss ein bit aus der variablen aus 1. sein.

wird nun diese bit high so wird im op ein popup mit dem zugehörigem störmeldetext zu sehen sein.


----------



## Danny (3 Februar 2007)

Achso sorry, es geht natürlich um WinCC Flexible. Die Visualisierung für den OP mach ich über WinCC Flexible und nicht über ProTool.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Danny schrieb:


> Achso sorry, es geht natürlich um WinCC Flexible. Die Visualisierung für den OP mach ich über WinCC Flexible und nicht über ProTool.




Oh.
Kann flexible das OP7 ?

Ist doch ein Textpanel....


----------



## Danny (3 Februar 2007)

Warum nich? Sonst würde mir Siemens das doch nicht mit dem OP mitschicken.
Laufen tuts zumindest, nur mit der Fehlermeldung haut das nicht so ganz hin.



> 1. definiere eine variable störmeldung.
> 2. füge in das bild 'vorlage' ein meldefenster ein
> 3. definiere eine störmeldung. diese muss ein bit aus der variablen aus 1. sein.
> 
> wird nun diese bit high so wird im op ein popup mit dem zugehörigem störmeldetext zu sehen sein.


 
1. Störmeldung angelegt, diese muss aber von der Adresse her genau die selbe besitzen wie, mein Merkerbit Störung in der SPS? Sonst bekomm ich ja den Wert ja nicht übertragen.

2. Bild hab ich in Vorlage eingefügt

3. Wie meinst du das eine Störmeldung definieren? Ich muss diese Störmeldung der Variablen "Störmeldung" zuordnen? Also muss ich beim Meldetext unter Eigenschaften dieser Variablen zuweisen aber irgendwie sind dort die Meistern Felder inaktiv, so das ich nichts zuweisen kann...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Danny schrieb:


> Warum nich? Sonst würde mir Siemens das doch nicht mit dem OP mitschicken.
> Laufen tuts zumindest, nur mit der Fehlermeldung haut das nicht so ganz hin.



Also, MEIN WinCC flexible kann kein OP7.

Da hast du wohl eine Super - Sonderversion.

Siemens - Spezial Edition womöglich.

Vielleicht sind da die Störmeldungen ja gesperrt.


----------



## volker (3 Februar 2007)

ug hat recht.

flex kann kein op7. wenn du mit flex ein op7 öffnest welches zwangsläufig mit protool erstellt wurde übersetzt dir flex das in ein op77.

damit du der störmeldung ein bit zuordnen kannst musst du vorher eine varible (z.b. als dword) anlegen.
das reicht dann für 32 meldungen.
bei den störmeldungen musst du eine variable und das bit *dieser* variablen angeben

genauer kann ich das jetzt nicht erklären. habe hier kein flexible auf dem pc.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ug hat recht.



Warum reitest du da immer drauf herum ?


----------



## volker (3 Februar 2007)

stimmt doch. 

hätte ich geschrieben UG hat *immer* recht, wäre das was anderes gewesen.


----------



## Danny (3 Februar 2007)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen, es handelt sich hierbei um ein OP77B... :???:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> stimmt doch.
> 
> hätte ich geschrieben UG hat *immer* recht, wäre das was anderes gewesen.




Naja, warum das Offensichtliche immer betonen ?


----------



## Danny (4 Februar 2007)

Also das mit dem Störmeldetext haut leider nicht so ganz hin

Gibts da nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit...?


----------



## KalEl (5 Februar 2007)

siehe grafik.
dann sollte das klappen


----------



## Danny (5 Februar 2007)

Danke für die Grafik, das hilft mir gewaltig auf die Sprünge!


----------



## Danny (6 Februar 2007)

Okay also ich denke ich bin dank eurer Hilfe schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter gekommen.
Ich habe eine Störmeldung mit dem Datentyp Word angelegt mit der Adresse MW40 und in den Bitmeldungen dementsprechend die 4 Meldetypen meiner Anlage (Bit 1,2,3 und 4). (Siehe beigefügte Bilder)
In meinem OB1 Baustein hab ich 4 Störbit Merker mit den Adressen M40.1, M40.2, M40.3 und 40.4. (Startzustand ist 1, für Anlage aktiv)

Werden diese auch dementsprechend in meiner Störmeldung mit dem Merkerwort 40 übertragen oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht? also d.h. wenn einer dieser Merker in meinem OB1 0 wird, soll dann der Fehlermeldetext erscheinen.

Muss ich den Fehlermeldetext noch dem jeweiligen Bit zuweisen oder geschieht das schon Automatisch? 

Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Quitierbit?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Februar 2007)

*Aufpassen...*

DU musst aufpassen:

Der Merker M40.0 ist bei deiner Störmeldungsvariable das bit 8
der merker 40.1 das bit neun usw....

der merker m41.0 ist das bit 0!


----------



## Danny (9 Februar 2007)

Danke, es funktioniert!


----------



## Mr. T (4 Mai 2007)

Ich setze mal diesen Thread fort...

Ich habe mir die Störbits schön als DBW zusammengefasst. In den Bildern sieht man, dass ich dafür die "Bitmeldungen" vewendet habe.

Jetzt drängt sich mir das Gefühl auf, dass das falsch ist denn:
-Es funktioniert nicht - es erfolgt kein Popup...hmmm
-Oben steht nicht von den Bitmeldungen...hmmm

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da übersehen habe? Ich hatte mich hierbei eigentlich an die Beispiele von WinCC flex gehalten... 

Dank und Gruß!


----------

